# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  [Release] - uNf Trainer

## Ploxasarus

Download Here ----> *Unf v4.2* <----

Updated: 2/06/14 @ 04:42AM EST





Virus results can be found: here


_Hotkeys_:

LShift = For fly hacking ( jump then hit/hold/tap/toggle LShift to go up/down ).
LAlt = Sprint for speed hacking.
F9 = Auto Clicker on/off.


_Help_:

Not loading or saying connected but not working?

Try downloading the redistributable package 64 or 32 bit here and here and also make sure your .NET is updated by clicking here. Runing an older version of windows like xp or vista? Try this and see if it helps!

Do note this program is packed & obfuscated, some antivirus may need exceptions for it to work properly.

Please also make sure to run this program as Admin & that if your running windows 8 I cannot offer support but am aware that it does work for some windows 8 users without a problem.



*Addon For Donators*:

*Mini ESP*



What this does:

- Increases client view distance of the map ( see people/terrain/npcs/siege/walls/gates/harvest nodes sooner ).
- See objects ( gates/walls/harvest nodes ) through terrain ( with just names OR hp bars aswell - for WvW it displays siege through walls with hp ).
- See player names through terrain ( HP bar option toggle on/off, also shows through terrain ).
- See NPC names through terrain ( HP bar option toggle on/off, also shows through terrain ).
- Brighter names/hp bars to display better.
- Saves login username/password.
- Saves last-used options, will turn them on automatically for you when Guild Wars 2 is loaded.
- Stored password for login is encrypted to prevent thievery.
- Works great through patches and if updates needed you'll get them automatically!
- Internal Map radar on your mini-map ( no overlay ). Yellow = Neutral / Red = Enemy / Green = Ally
- Walls & gates stay stored in memory and will display no matter your distance from them in *real* time if being attacked.
- Treb's stay stored in memory and can be seen across the map no matter your distance from them.

- All done with memory editing, no direct-draw, no compatibility issues, works on every system except mac ( unless your using wine ).








*Contact information*:

Skype: Ploxasarus
Email: [email protected]

Or message me here.

Updates are included to all users and it is a _lifetime_ access donation.

When contacting me after donating please just simply paste the paypal information & choose a username/password for me to add & I'll link you after doing so the file url.

Full technical support offered for any problems/issues.

_Most commonly asked question_:
*Q*: How much do I donate for this?
*A*: Some donate 5$, others donate 10$, some have been so gracious as to give 50$ , do what you see fit, I'm not greedy & it helps to continue this project.

----------


## coacholee

hi too bad for the hotkeys but your program. does it auto sync?

----------


## Ploxasarus

No auto sync, updated to newest patch, executable protected/packed to prevent tampering ( since people kept ripping addies out of my executable for gZoom ).

----------


## Lookingfor

Thank You, works very well  :Smile:  

+rep

----------


## nightfall3

https://www.virustotal.com/file/7c11...b24c/analysis/

4/46

----------


## Lookingfor

That detection are false positive cause *PLOX* using some "scrabler" program on his software to avoid that someone steals/rip the source code. (as has already happened in other forum, you see @post #3 into this thread)

----------


## Ploxasarus

I can assure you there is nothing in it that is malicious & it is meerly just picking up my packer & anti debugging.

----------


## Rorik3

Hi dude, one question:

¿Can this hack be used for auto farming on free mode? ¿Does it have a good rate between gold/hour?

Thanks for your time.

----------


## Ploxasarus

Updated uNf, *most* of everything should last through patches, still finishing up everything to make it so it will _hopefully_ never need to be updated again unless I make changes to the UI or else wise.

Removed the packer, did my own encryption with a lil something extra on the executable ( might still be picked up by antivirus, not sure ) to protect it from tampering.

----------


## Lookingfor

Works fine. Thx vm for update!  :Smile:

----------


## DragoHorse

Instantly crashes for me. ^^
Yes, I have NET framework.
Anything I needed to do else?

Edit; Nvm got it working.  :Smile:

----------


## Ploxasarus

File updated, should be no cross-compatibility issues unless your running a lower version of the .net framework.

Climb changed, spiderman/climb combined ( different but same as spiderman ).

----------


## Lookingfor

All works fine  :Wink: 
...as always, THX!

----------


## nightfall3

https://www.virustotal.com/da/file/6...is/1360863805/

but NOD32 is a bich on DL..no biggy 1/46

get it to work:
get windows net from .NET Downloads, Developer Resources & Case Studies | Microsoft .NET Framework and update you windows after install NET.

hope you add Resize and "on top" to it..and U the Man

----------


## Gualtieri

I'll test it.

+Rep sir!  :Smile: 

Btw: Rep him! He give us a working tool an he get 5+? Meh....  :Frown:

----------


## Lookingfor

Agreee. *40* download and only few *Rep*

----------


## Jaerin

So is there a reason this doesn't autosync like gzoom used too?

I'm relatively new to the GW2 scene so I was just wondering what happened?

+5 rep for the great hack

----------


## Lookingfor

If autosync has not activated, i think there is a good reason (outside of programming). Because im sure he has the ability to make autosync.  :Smile:

----------


## Jaerin

> If autosync has not activated, i think there is a good reason (outside of programming). Because im sure he has the ability to make autosync.


I wouldn't have asked the question if I didn't think there was a reason it wasn't in there. There are other hacks out there that do have autosync, so I doubt very much it is a technical limitation.

The only thing I've seen alluded to as the possible reason was some feature/code stealing between tools on another site. I also find it curious why M decided to discontinue gzoom. Is it just GW2 losing people's interest?

----------


## Mikanor

I have another question, maybe it will sound a little stupid, but why neither gZoom neither uNf includes ability to change Window name(i mean trainer window name, not guild wars window name). The reason i ask this, is that why i believe that Guild Wars 2 doesnt have something like GameGuard - a simple scanner that check window's name and proccess's name is really easy to implement. And after that you can ban ones, that are using this tools with just two clicks.

----------


## Jaerin

> I have another question, maybe it will sound a little stupid, but why neither gZoom neither uNf includes ability to change Window name(i mean trainer window name, not guild wars window name). The reason i ask this, is that why i believe that Guild Wars 2 doesnt have something like GameGuard - a simple scanner that check window's name and proccess's name is really easy to implement. And after that you can ban ones, that are using this tools with just two clicks.


Costs money. To be honest its a game of diminishing returns. It costs money to license it or develop those tools and for what? The number of people using these tools is relatively small compared to the general population. That's not to say they won't do anything, but there is costs with little to gain.

Also every time you ban someone you incur more support costs. It takes people to answer appeals and it takes people to investigate issues. We cost a lot of money to fight and in a F2P game you have to pick your battles. You don't want to be wasting your hard earned profits on people who will only cost you money. If they start causing problems for paying customers then you draw more attention. As far as windows titles, that's not necessarily proof. You could have a webpage open with the name of the exe or another process with the same name. Its even worse to ban someone who is NOT hacking than it is someone who is because then you typically get a lot of bad publicity as well.

----------


## cpowroks

Does this still work after the patch that happened today, I cant seem to get it working.

----------


## Ploxasarus

> So is there a reason this doesn't autosync like gzoom used too?





> Because im sure he has the ability to make autosync.





> so I doubt very much it is a technical limitation.





> The only thing I've seen alluded to as the possible reason was some feature/code stealing between tools on another site


The quotes rather answer themselves. I was implimenting the auto-sync until some events arrived and discouraged me from doing so and it was without the use of packet editing and just editing memory. Because of people being stupid and ripping code without crediting or giving the respect to the people who take time to find and impliment prevents me from adding it and because of them you as a community do not get the option implimented to prevent them from ripping it. Granted I have protected the program rather nicely, I still am dubious from adding it at this time as not every bit of protection is totally secure and I do not want more things ripped out..





> I also find it curious why M decided to discontinue gzoom. Is it just GW2 losing people's interest?


In a nut shell, he rage quit because I made something better and rather then being level minded and continuing to develop it he just released his source and shit on all of his donaters who he gave his elite version to when he could of improved it.





> Does this still work after the patch that happened today, I cant seem to get it working.


Totally overhauled the entire program.

- Base .NET platform required is now only 3.0 ( every cpu comes default with )
- Every tickable hack will last through every patch 100% ( sliders/tp next )
- UI changes, added a donation & home website button aswell as where it displays the connected status added to the title bar instead of UI textbox.
-Modified protection settings to avoid antivirus on CPU's detecting/preventing usage.


- ESP no update required, undetected ( if needed/added ) & works through every patch flawless.
- ESP adding 'new features' in weeks to come, preview coming soon.

----------


## Aoifern

Thank you very much for the quick update. +rep

----------


## cpowroks

Thanks bro, +5

----------


## cpowroks

Ok one small problem, I think, Its not updating the Destination cords when you click on cords in the teleport list box.(I dont know if im doing something wrong or if its the program)

----------


## Mikanor

> Costs money. To be honest its a game of diminishing returns. It costs money to license it or develop those tools and for what? The number of people using these tools is relatively........


Well i partially agree, and you right - the window name is not enough reason to ban user. But still it can give hack user additional unwanted attention from security team. Still it costs money. 
However, I wonder why this game doesn't have something like Warden from WoW.

----------


## Ploxasarus

> Ok one small problem, I think, Its not updating the Destination cords when you click on cords in the teleport list box.(I dont know if im doing something wrong or if its the program)


Fixed & re-uploaded.

----------


## Mikanor

> The quotes rather answer themselves. I was implimenting the auto-sync until some events arrived and discouraged me from doing so and it was without the use of packet editing and just editing memory. Because of people being stupid and ripping code without crediting or giving the respect to the people who take time to find and impliment prevents me from adding it and because of them you as a community do not get the option implimented to prevent them from ripping it. Granted I have protected the program rather nicely, I still am dubious from adding it at this time as not every bit of protection is totally secure and I do not want more things ripped out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a nut shell, he rage quit because I made something better and rather then being level minded and continuing to develop it he just released his source and shit on all of his donaters who he gave his elite version to when he could of improved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there always be rippers. And they always will borrow your code, or some part of it. The best you can do, is do your program right so the borrowers will always be behind you. Really interesting to me, is that there is many public hacks but very few of them are open source. And I do not see any reason for that.

Anyway you got my plus.

----------


## Jaerin

> Well i partially agree, and you right - the window name is not enough reason to ban user. But still it can give hack user additional unwanted attention from security team. Still it costs money. 
> However, I wonder why this game doesn't have something like Warden from WoW.


It costs money, and they might well have something. They could be doing all kinds of things server-side that we would never know about.

Why anything is trusted in the local client at this stage I have no idea. Well, yes I do, latency and lag. Also look at Warden, it is completely bypassed, its nothing more than the lock you put on a suitcase to keep it from opening during travel. It's not going to stop anyone from bypassing it for long and then all your money is wasted.

----------


## Mikanor

> It costs money, and they might well have something. They could be doing all kinds of things server-side that we would never know about.
> 
> Why anything is trusted in the local client at this stage I have no idea. Well, yes I do, latency and lag. Also look at Warden, it is completely bypassed, its nothing more than the lock you put on a suitcase to keep it from opening during travel. It's not going to stop anyone from bypassing it for long and then all your money is wasted.


Well i thought Warden was more like "log tool", not shield one. Still i had very little experience with WoW.

----------


## Jaerin

> Well there always be rippers. And they always will borrow your code, or some part of it. The best you can do, is do your program right so the borrowers will always be behind you. Really interesting to me, is that there is many public hacks but very few of them are open source. And I do not see any reason for that.
> 
> Anyway you got my plus.



I agree with this. We saw it in WoW so many times over. You really can't be possessive over your code these days and still be able to share it. It sucks that they don't have the courtesy to ask or even credit you, but then I don't know what the situation was. In the end you are almost always stealing someone's code from somewhere. It's the nature of the process, very rarely does someone absolutely write everything from scratch without referencing someone else's code for ideas or techniques, nor would you want too.




> The quotes rather answer themselves. I was implimenting the auto-sync until some events arrived and discouraged me from doing so and it was without the use of packet editing and just editing memory. Because of people being stupid and ripping code without crediting or giving the respect to the people who take time to find and impliment prevents me from adding it and because of them you as a community do not get the option implimented to prevent them from ripping it. Granted I have protected the program rather nicely, I still am dubious from adding it at this time as not every bit of protection is totally secure and I do not want more things ripped out..


As far as you not putting it in there, the only ones you are punishing is your community. So all the people that you seem to be trying to help by releasing your free tool are getting punished because of someone who you don't want in the community. This smacks of so many ulterior motives its not even funny. Are you looking to make a premium version? Are you trying to keep A.net from knowing about your method or are you looking for credit? 

Do not solicit "donations" in exchange for features or a premium version here. That is no different than selling and it belongs in the Trade Section. In addition there are partner rules if you would like to sell your product, so you would want to contact Kurios or Ket about it.





> Well i thought Warden was more like "log tool", not shield one. Still i had very little experience with WoW.


It monitored certain memory offsets and reported back if they had been manipulated. You can either not use the offsets they are monitoring or bypass the warden function and have it return an OK result regardless.

There are warden offset loggers that show what payloads they are sending down, these are the offsets that they are checking. At least that is my understanding. My understand is also very high level and basic. The details are around if you are interested in knowing more.

----------


## Ploxasarus

- Fixed an issue with the regional code since 3.0 .NET wanted to be problematic, no biggie.

----------


## Aoifern

Whenever I load a coordinate list into uNF it doesn't let me click on the coords to get added to the destination xyz.

----------


## Ploxasarus

Was a prior issue with it, should be resolved if redownloaded..

----------


## amustrami

What does Strife do?

----------


## Ploxasarus

Makes it so whatever your run speed is fowards is the same left/right and backwards.. So if you turn on speed hack w/o strife you'll notice you only run foward that fast but other directions the normal speed.. So with speed hack & strife on, it removes that and allows you to go every direction the same speed.

----------


## Roberta565

I can assure you there is nothing in it that is malicious & it is meerly just picking up my packer & anti debugging.

----------


## webster42082

Why is it every 15 min with unf loaded I get an error? GW2 crashes right out .. All I'm using is speed up to the first E otherwise you become lagged out and strife.. No tele , No clip, No climb.. Truthfully going back to using gzoom.. Besides the tele everything else still works a lot better.. Plus not having to have the speed hack always on is a plus.. Just hit shift when you need to use it.. Also you don't become lagged out even at top speed.. Or even tele .. Gzoom you may end up underground but you are fully synced no lag..

----------


## Ploxasarus

> Why is it every 15 min with unf loaded I get an error? GW2 crashes right out ..


Posting the error & debug information if available is always good  :Wink: 





> Besides the tele everything else still works a lot better..


Timers are left on, sigscan is improperly used, the UI is a mess - go back to using it if you don't like, nobody is forcing you to use this  :Cool: 





> Plus not having to have the speed hack always on is a plus.. Just hit shift when you need to use it.. Also you don't become lagged out even at top speed..





> I will *NOT* be adding hotkeys to this, I'm not a lazy user and if people don't like it then do not use it.


You do lag out on other peoples screen and become glitchy, other users see it - you don't. As for gZoom auto syncing?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It cannot autosync nor could *M* ever figure out how to with just memory editing..

----------


## Fragged Rabbit

> Gzoom you may end up underground but you are fully synced no lag..


 Well that's just not true. The player needs to cast a certain ability to auto-sync themselves...the program does not do it.

----------


## Crazysky

Thanks for this programm i'll try it out  :Smile:

----------


## Ploxasarus

Updated, offsets changed but no problem to update  :Smile: 

ESP is semi working, was enough to break only a few things since such a large patch - no biggie will change my wild carding around to last better next time & have an update done by sometime tonight.

----------


## nightfall3

well UNF dont got the "keep on top" so you cant go full windows mode on gw2
but..
Download Keep On Top 1.0 Free - Keep On Top - keep any window on top of all the rest so you can type on the window beneath - Softpedia

will help you do it.

Some must fight, so that all may be free.

----------


## Zaphry

They seem to have fixed the speed hack part  :Frown:

----------


## Ploxasarus

It's been updated  :Smile: 

Will be updating the donation aspect of it, fixing some of the ESP aspects since huge changes in memory in that region.

----------


## Dallaswolf21

Ok for some reason this thing does not work for me. I load a list from ownedcore and it keeps me in the same zone just teleporting around at random in that zone.

----------


## Ploxasarus

I have absolutely no issues with it on 2 different machines.

----------


## Thorid

> Ok for some reason this thing does not work for me. I load a list from ownedcore and it keeps me in the same zone just teleporting around at random in that zone.


This happens when you're using coordinates for a location that you're not in. Simply use a waypoint/walk to the zone you want to teleport around and then use unf wit the coordinates for the zone.

----------


## Ploxasarus

- Added a "Enable" button to Unf in Teleport box.

Click Enable, teleport to location or turn on the mouse teleport and put your character where you want it, do your sync skill, you will sync and *not* be slung to the 0/0/0 cordinates of a map.

Click Enable again, you will be able to move around where you teleported to.

*DO NOT* teleport with Enable off and *make sure* you do your sync skill *before* disabling it.

----------


## Distiny

Thanks for your hard work bro  :Smile: 
btw what is a sync skill ?

----------


## Ploxasarus

Read this (Coordinates for gZoom (Updating)) and look at the bottom of the original post.

----------


## Distiny

ty

10charsftw

----------


## Inject

It was working for me till yesterday...

Now o cant Sync anymore, the char get stuck on the place after teleport.
Im using Guardian and Might Blow as Sync Skill

Any idea ?

----------


## Ploxasarus

Work's perfectly fine for guardian, just tested.

Click "Enable" - > Teleport to your location you want -> Do mighty blow - > wait a second and untick Enable & you should be able to move around.


Leaf of faith also works too.


Edit/update:

- Unf 0.1.0 uploaded

_Hotkeys_:

Numpad 0 = Mouse Teleport on (checked)
Numpad 1 = Mouse Teleport off (unchecked)


LShift = For fly hacking, must be turned on ( checked = jump then hit/hold/tap/toggle LShift to go up/down )


The flyhack should work fine & better then how gzoom was doing it, just jump + press Left Shift and you will fly abouts, tap/toggle to go up/down ect, you know the drill. It's about the same equivalency as how Midnight does the flyhack. 

The teleport bypass has been changed/modified/reworked and is no longer needed to be toggled on/off and totally incoroprated into everything and you can move about an do whatever you want, should *not* reset you at all.

Will setup the configuration for event handlers so you can customize your own hotkeys if you want, eventually. Just putting this up-to-par with everything since I have a small motivation to excel this project now.

----------


## jackson27

The whole sync skill deal is effing horrible. Why the hell wouldn't you have it auto-sync if you were capable of programming it. More trouble than its worth. Just go buy midnights.

----------


## Ploxasarus

> Why the hell wouldn't you have it auto-sync if you were capable of programming it.


Because people openly abuse it in the game in Pvp which grants attention to it which is why there was complications with the teleporting after the last patch that had to be resolved not only here but in midnight aswell.. And this is an alternative to midnight that is *free* that you don't have to pay for.

Why bother to make a stupid fucking post just to be a hypocrite not realizing that YOU as players RUIN shit like teleport hacking by abusing it openly infront of players and WE as coders have/demanded/are expected to fix it.

A syncless teleport without using PE is not something I have decided on weither or not to share and if you can't respect that then tough shit - go use midnight.

----------


## MrJonesss

Could you message me how to sync it? Im not the guy who uses something like this in the public.. Not gonna risk my account :>

Thanks !

----------


## Ploxasarus

If your speaking of me giving out the sync non-packet version then no. Else wise, seek the coordinate list thread for how to sync characters.



*To Donors*:

- Mini ESP v0.0.1.4 -



5/12/13

- Added option to remember username/password on login.
- Re-did the GUI
- Added a "Save Presets" option, will remember the last options you had ticked if selected.
- Added to ESP view hack that will make terrain render sooner.
- Separated out the player HP bar to be toggle-able.
- Separated out object names and object HP bars to be separate and toggle-able.
- Added Icons which will show any object/player/npc Icon that they have above there head
through terrain ( go into Battle of Khylo for example ).
- Added a "Special Thanks" to the about box for all the people that helped with idea's and testing.
- Polished up some code.



Example of Terrain Render hack off:





And with it on:

----------


## 1337Mulle

Is still undetected still?

----------


## Ploxasarus

There is no detection in Guild Wars 2.

----------


## Averros

Used this program last night, first time, Banned this evening. Be Careful and know where you are going.... likely a player reported ban. Just for anyone who actually cares about their account.

----------


## Ploxasarus

You alway's have to worry about player reports.. The point is not to use it in plain sight or where people can sit and even get a chance to report you.. All a GM has to do is monitor or check/log once you've been reported and go forth accordingly..

----------


## iccy

Thanks for the great program plox. 

I would however like to let people know that there may be some type of detection as this was the only program I have used and was banned some short time ago. 
"Your Guild Wars 2 account was detected to be involved in the use of one or more disallowed third-party programs". 


I have never used it in front of anybody.
My account was "permanently terminated" 

I am _not_ complaining about this program. Just giving a word of caution.

----------


## Apokalipse

i use 1 time yesterday....and today get banned...

----------


## Ploxasarus

Because teleporting is being detected.

----------


## Koichiisama

Kinda sad they finally figured a way to detect teleport; it was fun while it lasted and at least I was able to get my completion on a few toons. Well, uNf is STILL worth it just for the clipping, climbing and flying  :Smile:

----------


## Lookingfor

I'll add: free and always quickly updated  :Smile:

----------


## Theryanx00

Works +rep trolling players on bridges!

----------


## daroth

What does Strife do?

----------


## Ploxasarus

Strife makes your movement speed that is forwards, the same direction side to side & backwards.. Leave it off then use speed hack, go forward - you run super fast but if you go backwards, its normal. Turn strife on, and you go in reverse at the same speed or side to side same speed.

Forgot to mention, Unf has full pattern scanning in it now, should not break on big updates with the sliders now ( the tickables have not been updated in over 3 months and lasted through every major patch so should work unless they change the entire memory region for a long long time ).

----------


## Ploxasarus

-- *Unf v0.0.1.9* ( check main post for update )

- Auto Loot added to Unf ( will detect if chat is open before sending loot key )
- Will break on big updates ( will pattern scan it later, just enjoy )
- Default loot key is set to F ( will add config to set desired key later along with other hotkeys for sprint/fly, I'm lazy so either donate an motivate or be patient  :Wink:  )

- Few slight bug fixes and code polishing


I would update more but with running purely on Onboard graphics, not much of shit I can do except guess coding an giving things to a few select people to test an hoping it works then attempting to debug/fix just based on there input. So if you want more, help plox replace his video card, else wise - be patient.

----------


## Ichtyl

EDIT: never mind, I was not able to contact Plox through email but when you donate to Ploxasarus, just send him PM here, he responds immediately here.

----------


## Ploxasarus

Because I don't read my email and specified that you should contact me on skype or via PM on here/other forums..

Maybe you should read next time before making accusations?  :Wink: 

So send a PM or message me on skype and you can get sorted.





> Contact information:
> 
> Skype: Ploxasarus or message me here.
> 
> Updates are included to all users.
> 
> Full technical support offered for any problems/issues.

----------


## Antedeus

Does this still work, especially fly and sprint? Is this program detected for those functions?

----------


## Ploxasarus

> Does this still work, especially fly and sprint? Is this program detected for those functions?


Still work's just fine and is always updated if needed. Only detected if seen/reported by players.

----------


## Adosi

I have been using this for three weeks now, Works like a charm and still havent been banned! I use speedhack underwater with fullclip to travel fast and not be seen by players, and i use fly hack for vistas etc. anyways rep cookie for you!

----------


## Antedeus

Autoloot is broken

----------


## Ploxasarus

Fixed, was just being lazy, sorry.

----------


## Antedeus

No worries, I know very well the upkeep of free can become burdensome sometimes. TY for all your effort.

----------


## Antedeus

Update broke Autoloot today.

----------


## byobodybag

no flying too

----------


## Ploxasarus

> Update broke Autoloot today.


Fixed and added the AFK option aswell. Will move your character slightly forward then backup to its original position to avoid kicks from inactivity an needing to afk in wvw. Will work if gw2 is downsized aswell !

----------


## Antedeus

Thank you very much. What do you code these in by chance? C++, C#, AutoIT?

----------


## Ploxasarus

It is coded in C#

----------


## CreativeXtent

+rep if you release source one day  :Smile:

----------


## don1bong

26/11/2013 update broke Autoloot but the rest seems fine to me

----------


## Ploxasarus

> 26/11/2013 update broke Autoloot but the rest seems fine to me


Yeah, updated. Usually just update on site faster then on here just so you know.

----------


## LustSinister84

Just curious but what would be a nice minimum donation so one could get the mini ESP?

----------


## bobbo80

Hi i donated 2$ and didnt get the ESP so maybe you should donate more. Iam ok cause i just want to use to make a hitpoints check for 1 npc.

----------


## Ploxasarus

> Just curious but what would be a nice minimum donation so one could get the mini ESP?


Usually most give about 5-10$ or somewhere around that.





> Hi i donated 2$ and didnt get the ESP so maybe you should donate more.


Most contact me afterwards and I set them up with everything, did you? I do get busy but I almost always reply.

----------


## LustSinister

This is my first time using UNF trainer I have Version 0.0.2.3 and I was trying to use the auto loot and it wasn't working I still had to hit F to loot. So I was wonder if there was something I had to do or a key to get it working. I have the box next to it checked and it says connected. Thanks for your time.

----------


## Ploxasarus

> This is my first time using UNF trainer I have Version 0.0.2.3 and I was trying to use the auto loot and it wasn't working I still had to hit F to loot. So I was wonder if there was something I had to do or a key to get it working. I have the box next to it checked and it says connected. Thanks for your time.


Updated the file in the original post, try re-downloading and using that one ( make sure to run as admin ).

----------


## makichi

I don't know why but my auto loot doesn't work either...even with the 0.0.2.5 am i the only one?
By the way...after April 15th will uNF continue working? (ill keep checking for updates anyway)

----------


## Ploxasarus

> I don't know why but my auto loot doesn't work either...even with the 0.0.2.5 am i the only one?
> By the way...after April 15th will uNF continue working? (ill keep checking for updates anyway)


I updated it here. I usually don't update often here since there is not much post/contribution and most get it else were or off my website.

As for the Apr15 patch, I do believe some of it will make it through the patch but some aswell might need to be updated. We will see how well my pattern scanning holds up and let it be put to the test, is all I can say  :Smile:

----------


## famousmmorpg

hi sir. any update for UNF.  :Smile:  we will donate hehe!

----------


## Ploxasarus

> hi sir. any update for UNF.  we will donate hehe!


The upload part of the forums appears broken when attempting to update the attachment so I'm going to put the link to download it from my website *here* and hope an admin may fix the attachment problem.

Sorry for offlinking, have reported the bug.

----------


## UberGamers

> The upload part of the forums appears broken when attempting to update the attachment so I'm going to put the link to download it from my website *here* and hope an admin may fix the attachment problem.
> 
> Sorry for offlinking, have reported the bug.


the URL dont work  :Frown:

----------


## Ploxasarus

> the URL dont work


Work's fine, check anything that may block direct url or else wise as there is packed programs and some antivirus will pickup stupid shit on the site it shouldn't.

----------


## TheQt

Super enjoying the auto loot/zoom features, what's your take on the climb/speed? easily detected? internal detection or would that be player report detection

----------


## Ploxasarus

> Super enjoying the auto loot/zoom features, what's your take on the climb/speed? easily detected? internal detection or would that be player report detection


Player report detection.

----------


## TheQt

Also I'm unclear on what 'sprint" and "strife" do? I gathered what the rest were. (Thanks for the program btw +rep)

----------


## Ploxasarus

Sprint, hit shift an you'll automatically go up to swiftness speed.

Strife, have it disabled an go left/right or backwards - see how slow you are? Now turn strife on and try again and notice the difference. It removes the backthrottle on movement and whatever your forward speed is, is the same speed in all directions.

----------


## TheQt

Ah okay that's really neat

----------


## beatnikmeister

i can't go to your website to download it.

----------


## Ploxasarus

> i can't go to your website to download it.


Work's fine, check to make sure your not blocking the page since some antivirus detect things on it since they are packed/obfuscated as being malicious.

----------


## Jerm

Any more new version? Unf v0.0.3.3 is not longer working.

----------


## Ploxasarus

Is working, just check for updates on the main and make sure to update as accordingly. I only change the revision on bigger updates required.

----------


## Jerm

I am using 0.0.3.3 on US server, none of the function working after the recent living story update.

also, how much it cost to get the mini ESP?

----------


## Ploxasarus

> I am using 0.0.3.3 on US server, none of the function working after the recent living story update.


Re-download it, its updated but without a revision change.





> also, how much it cost to get the mini ESP?


A donation is a donation, I'm not greedy.

----------


## Jerm

thanks , that work. I will send you donation next few days  :Smile:

----------


## darksabre90

Hi,

I really appreciate the hack. One question, is there a way to permanently enable sprint? Or to change the default sprint key? Its uncomfortable having to hold down alt while doing other things. And interferes with tab targetting.

----------


## Pakos Chivaldori

plz upd 
new game build today 
sprint not working

----------


## Ploxasarus

It's updated  :Smile:

----------


## scottjc16

The link does not work for me :/

----------


## Ploxasarus

> The link does not work for me :/


Because your running avast and the site has compressed/packed files an avast doesn't like not being able to read inside things, just disable it momentarily an know there is nothing malicious in the contents.

----------


## Chaoskirby1

There is a problem with sprint and Savage Leap. The leap goes about half the distance sometimes when sprint is on.

----------


## Dimes2Dope

Wanted to say thanks for the app - and ask a quick question

I pretty much only use this for the FOV and Zoom change, I don't really care about any of the other stuff I just want to enjoy how the game looks... and not get a headache...

I wanted to ask if it is possible to adjust the Angle of the Camera behind the player, as in, normally the camera is focused directly on the player, I want to know if it is possible to change the angle of the camera so it aims slightly in front of the player... or even further into the distance.

It would be amazing if there was a slider to adjust the angle of the camera from 0 degrees aiming at the player to perhaps as much as 90 degrees off, but still moving relative to the player...

I made this illustration to make it a bit more clear:



I know there is the option in the graphics settings to move the camera slightly to the left or right of the player, adjusting that to greater extremes might be interesting too...

still... I'm new to this game, and I think its crazy that they force your player to be the absolute center of the camera, without even aiming the camera slightly in front or further... just to allow a better view of the world.... (even if you only use it when not fighting)

Thanks a lot for the App though... personally I don't like Paypal... but if you had an App on the Google Play App store or something, I wouldn't mind buying to for $5 (obviously thats way more work for you.... I just don't use pay pal much)

Regardless, thanks for the modification, it really made this game more enjoyable

----------


## Liteness

Sent a donation, also shot you a PM/email/skype, just waiting for you to get back to me.

----------


## Playastyle92

Didnt work since Update today :/ Can anyone update it ? :gusta:

----------


## jimdaloker

is the working now? Nope others is working. anyone can help?

----------


## mmogolds001

> is the working now? Nope others is working. anyone can help?


Search for the updated version it works

----------


## Tokah

unf trainer is legit

----------


## Azaes

I use unf for the zoom as the view in GW2 is terrible. Love it and thanks for your efforts to keep it going. GW2 just updated today and the zoom function is not working FYI. TY

----------


## Ploxasarus

It's updated on my site, through the URL, usually very quickly.

Some delays on it depending on my time.

----------


## Archaos

Unf is not working since today patch :Frown:  update pls?

----------


## totallynotabot

donated a bit ago... been traveling, haven't gotten a response yet that i'm aware of. still supporting this?

----------


## MrJonesss

Is this still working? And undetected?

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Is this still working? And undetected?


last post was a year ago..

thread was created 3 years ago..

your best bet would be to attempt to contact the op with the information in post 1

----------


## Ploxasarus

> last post was a year ago..
> 
> thread was created 3 years ago..
> 
> your best bet would be to attempt to contact the op with the information in post 1



The link has never needed to be updated, because the url is always up-to-date, so there was never a need to update the original post & I always updated the hack when needed. But since I got bored, then I guess I'll update it very minor for the lulz.

----------

